# Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, 
Just wanted to know how to determine what size turbo(s) I would need to achieve the horsepower/torque when I pull my RS6 off the road for a power up.
Power/Torque target = 750Hp/800-900Nm
Engine Specs
Capacity - 4200cc
CR - 9.8:1
Bore x Stroke - 84.6 x 93mm
Rev Limit - 7000rpm
(Cams, Fuel System , Intercoolers etc will be upgraded)
I would prefer the turbos be internal gates if possible and also have the smallest physical size as space in the engine bay is limited.
Appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (42v8tt)*

twin gt2871 should get you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But you also need rods and pistons


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_twin gt2871 should get you there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But you also need rods and pistons

C'mon Foffa, 28's are fine for you quick spool guys.
try a pair of GT30R's or if budget is a concern go with some t3/t4 turbos.
Suggestion: look at what the ABA guys put on their cars. Use 2.
like: t3/t4, stage 3 turbine wheel in a .63 housing, 50 trim TO4E compressor.

-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (Jefnes3)*

But 2871s are good for 900Hp 
So why go even more slugish ?
just look at those euro guys with Kinetic kits running 14.5-15 seconds quartermile with 95mph trap just due to that big turbo


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_But 2871s are good for 900Hp 
So why go even more slugish ?
just look at those euro guys with Kinetic kits running 14.5-15 seconds quartermile with 95mph trap just due to that big turbo









What turbo is that? 
The 'standard' turbo on the Kinetic kit is a full boost by 3K.(maybe sooner)
You know better than that...assigning the 1/4 mile time to the hardware.









-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
What turbo is that? 
The 'standard' turbo on the Kinetic kit is a full boost by 3K.(maybe sooner)
You know better than that...assigning the 1/4 mile time to the hardware.









-Jeff

yes but if he will run it on race gas even a GT28RS twin turbo kit would give him 750Hp .
Never over size the turbo is my rule.
And i prove it on the track each time i visit.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for your input so far guys. 
The GT28RS look like a good option unless there is another option that offers a smaller overall physical size.
Regardin engine internals the RS6 comes with Mahle forged pistons and the connecting rods are also forged but I will be replacing the pistons with a new set from Mahle and the rods will be supplied by Pauter.
42tt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (42v8tt)*

GT28RS got smaller compressor housing and a local 680Hp RS6 fitted em .
GT2871 will propably add 1 inch overall size with the 0.50 A/R compressor


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

foffa - any chance i could find out more info on the local rs6 with GT28R's
42tt


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (42v8tt)*

Its Hans Dahlback who built it so ill guess new owner isnt that famous but you should be able to find lots of info about it when dahlback had the car.
I think its pure MTM kit


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think its pure MTM kit

And cost pure MTM money.If I recall it was running KKK Turbochargers not Garrett,whatever the case build your own kit and have MTM or other tuner make the chip for you.
Are the RS6 internals not forged allready?
42v8tt check your pm.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

The tuning side of things is sorted as I hav a good tuner and will be sticking with him, the RS6 engine has forged pistons and also forged rods but I am unsure as to what torque figure the rods are good got


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

Wizard-of-OD - how do i check my pm?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
just look at those euro guys with Kinetic kits running 14.5-15 seconds quartermile with 95mph trap just due to that big turbo









Most of the problem with the Kinetics kit is the people who buy them, the cars they use them on, and their experience drag racing.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I'd use a pair of GT3071Rs myself.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

physical size is a major factor due to space


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *42v8tt* »_physical size is a major factor due to space

Most of the people here dont have experience with the C5 chassis.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *42v8tt* »_Power/Torque target = 750Hp/800-900Nm


Forget turbos. What is your plan for a gearbox?! Are you converting to a six-speed manual gearbox? Your factory Tip gearbox can barely handle a chip and exhaust on race gas.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

Car will be converted to 6 Speed Manual also yes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *42v8tt* »_Car will be converted to 6 Speed Manual also yes.

What software are you using for that?


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a tuner that will re-code the ecu to allow a manual transmission aswell as other things that need doing to suppourt the power I am aiming for


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *42v8tt* »_I have a tuner that will re-code the ecu to allow a manual transmission aswell as other things that need doing to suppourt the power I am aiming for


Link for this "tuner"?This comes up all the time with the C5 crowd who are tired of rebuilding there automatic transmissions.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

Wizard- I plan to start a buisness up and the tuner is a close friend if anyone is interested in having the re-coding done they can contact me directly [email protected]


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *42v8tt* »_Car will be converted to 6 Speed Manual also yes.


what kind of 6speed are you going to use? cuz i think you would be better off with the standard auto tranny and upgrading the torque converter


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (42v8tt)*

Interesting project. I don't have anything to add but "hell yes!".


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Upgrade - Audi RS6 (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
C'mon Foffa, 28's are fine for you quick spool guys.
try a pair of GT30R's or if budget is a concern go with some t3/t4 turbos.
Suggestion: look at what the ABA guys put on their cars. Use 2.
like: t3/t4, stage 3 turbine wheel in a .63 housing, 50 trim TO4E compressor.

-Jeff



Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I am still looking into which of the 6 Speeds available would be the best with respect to torque rating and gear ratios.
I would assume a 6MT from a V8 would be the strongest but im still looking into this
I thought about the idea of beefing up the auto but none of the workshops I contacted have replied when i emailed them with this query, it would need to be upgraded for the torque a slightly higher convertor aswell as improving shift speeds.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (42v8tt)*

I'm not even a turbo guy(well my car is still in the stage of N/A repair that's another story)but the build up of an RS6 is so rare on this board that this is one of the coolest threads I've read here in a long time.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (42v8tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *42v8tt* »_Well I am still looking into which of the 6 Speeds available would be the best with respect to torque rating and gear ratios.
I would assume a 6MT from a V8 would be the strongest but im still looking into this
I thought about the idea of beefing up the auto but none of the workshops I contacted have replied when i emailed them with this query, it would need to be upgraded for the torque a slightly higher convertor aswell as improving shift speeds.


so i am assuming you are looking for one from lets say, an s4? if so just walk the other way cuz it will not handle your power goals at all. you tip tranny is more than adequate with a proper torque converter. the reason audi never did put a manual tranny in the rs6 is because it would handle it in the first place


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_the reason audi never did put a manual tranny in the rs6 is because it would handle it in the first place

Does not mean there are not 01E's out there that can not handle the power?
750Hp has been put through a 01E gearbox before and it is still taking the abuse.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

I have seen 01E's take that power but i am not sure what was done to them other than cryo-treatment but the RS6 V8 having a long stroke will put out alot more torque than the 2.7TT and I5T i have seen them behind


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (42v8tt)*

if you have the money for it, go for it. i just thought it would be alot more simple and cost effective to just upgrade components on your already auto car.


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

I would ideally like to maintain the auto transmission but the manual option carries a few nice pluses:
Less power loss
Less weight


----------



## [email protected] Tuning (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd also be looking at the rest of the drive train and not just the gearbox...
The rear axle is a known weak point, heat already a slight issue. The early demo's had issues as we all know.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_
so i am assuming you are looking for one from lets say, an s4? if so just walk the other way cuz it will not handle your power goals at all. you tip tranny is more than adequate with a proper torque converter. the reason audi never did put a manual tranny in the rs6 is because it would handle it in the first place

Yeah right.
How about 1033hp and 1057nm on a 01E


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_How about 1033hp and 1057nm on a 01E









Thought that was on a Sellholm Gearbox?


----------



## 42v8tt (Aug 22, 2007)

What car made that horsepower and torque and what gearbox did they use


----------

